# I Stick pico starting problems



## Curtis J (1/1/17)

I own a pico for about 2 months. Recently it refuses to charge and switch on. LCD screen flashes on and off showing resistance but zero voltage when plugged in to a socket. Screen only remains on when battery cap is removed and battery is taken out. Still shows charging when battery is removed. Theoretically impossible but its happening. Multimeter shows the battery currently at 3.4v. I suspect its software error. Any advice would be appreciated. Tnx

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/1/17)

Try reloading/updating the firmware, available on ELeaf's website at www.eleafworld.com 

If that doesn't work then there is a good chance that the board is fried.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Curtis J (5/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Try reloading/updating the firmware, available on ELeaf's website at www.eleafworld.com
> 
> If that doesn't work then there is a good chance that the board is fried.


Can the board be repaired or replaced? If so, what might the costs be? Or would it be cheaper to replace the entire unit?


----------



## Stosta (5/1/17)

Curtis J said:


> Can the board be repaired or replaced? If so, what might the costs be? Or would it be cheaper to replace the entire unit?


Sadly I imagine it would be a lot easier to replace the whole unit. These things have a pretty good track record, so it seems you were unlucky enough to get a Monday model


----------



## Spydro (5/1/17)

I have 4 Pico's. But I don't use the charge cord that came with them, I take the batts out to charge. Only issue I have ever had with any of them has only happened twice. It was the batt connection. I hadn't cleaned the batt or the Pico contacts for awhile.

At such a modest price to buy another one I wouldn't even bother with trying to get repair parts. I've never seen parts for them available to buy. These are throw away priced mods that hopefully will work well for at least a year if not many more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (5/1/17)

take it back to the vendor


----------



## Curtis J (14/1/17)

Tried another battery and the mod worked fine. The battery I bought was a dud. Wouldn't expect that from a new Samsung battery only lasting about a month. Will exchange it soon. Seems chargers are preferred as opposed to charging it directly in the mod. Will probably purchase one in the near future.


----------

